# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  كيفية عمل توقيع فلاشي

## الوسادة

*مرحبـــا يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي 

هاد الموضوع بناء على طلب العضوة totoalharbi



طبعا التوقيع طريقة عمل توقيع فلاشي بسيطة جدا و خاليةمن التعقيدات و في للتوقيع الفلاشي درجات يعني 

توقيع بسيط 

توقيع متوسط 

توقيع احترافي 

احنا هون رح نحكي عن البسيط 

ملاحظة ( التوقيع الفلاشي هو توقيع في صورة ممزوج معها ملف صوتي )
البرنامج المطلوب 

هو برنامج سويتش ماكس 

طبعا البرنامج هاد بيتطلب انه يكون الملف الصوتي بصيغة mp3 او wav 

و ان شالله بكرا بتم الشرح 
*

----------


## totoalharbi

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عنجد انا آسفة كتير كتير عالتأخير يا توتو بس معلش ظروف 

و اتفضلي هاد الشرح بتمنى تستفيدي و اي حد من الأعضاء او الزوار انه يستفيد

و اي استفسار انا بالخدمة 









[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

و ازا مو واضحه ابعاده كتير هاي الرابط المباشر للشرح 

http://www.lilous-cafe.com/myfiles//...dcd48667a2.swf

----------


## الوسادة

و ازا مو واضحه ابعاده كتير هاي الرابط المباشر للشرح 

http://www.lilous-cafe.com/myfiles//...dcd48667a2.swf

----------


## احمد امين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . احمد امين

----------


## ريمي

had mo9w3 mohm

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بس يا ريت لو تعطينا رابط كيف انزل البرنامج والخطوات كبيرة عالشاشة حبي  :Si (22):

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووووو كتيرررررررر يا حبيبتي

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ولو لا شكر عل واجب 

و هاد رابط للبرنامج 

http://www.4shared.com/file/zhDq7Kfi...d_20101102.htm[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و ازا في اي شي مو واضح احكولي 

و ازا حد مو جاي عباله يعمل و يتغلب كمان يحكيلي 

بعمله 

بس يحكيلي الصورة و الملف الصوتي [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله انا مش فاضي بس اغلبك تعملي واحد الي بكون ممنوك

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هلا والله عبود بس احكيلي الصورة و الملف الصوتي [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و هادي الطريقة كيف نحط الفلاش بالتوقيع 

طبعا ملاحظة 

اول رابط قمت بنسخه هو رابط الفلاش و نهايته swf 


هاد الشرح 

http://www.anfas-a.com/up//uploads/f...fb30ef5037.swf[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلموو هدول والله ما بتئصري...

----------


## همس الايام

يسلموا كتيييير يا قمر على هالموضوع الحلو

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]هلا امون 

هلا همس الأيام 

نورتوا الموضوع 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): [/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

كل الشكر موضوع مميز

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]هلااااااااااا بمديرنا العزيز 

نورت الموضوع و الله 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هديل انتي رائعة يسلمووووو على الشرح وعلى البرنامج جد جد جد اشي متعوب عليه والك مني 5 نجوم والله يعطيكِ الف عافية ..[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]تسلملي يا ابو الهد شو انك زووووووء 

ان شالله تكونوا استفدتوا 

منور ولووووو 
 :Bl (9):  :Bl (9): [/align]

----------

